# What motor do I have?



## mikey gto (Jun 14, 2011)

Just tow home a 67 gto conv.and the # on the front of the block is c-196615 YR. Can someone tell me what motor this is and if it's correct for my 67.This is a 4-speed car.


----------



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

We will be glad to help. But we do like pics???


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

and more motor part numbers, take a look again for more numbers.


----------



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

As far as dating the block goes, get the four digit code left of the distributor hole on the back of the block.


----------



## mikey gto (Jun 14, 2011)

I will have some pics Monday,where should I look for the other #


----------



## mikey gto (Jun 14, 2011)

I was told that it's a 400 ram air motor


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

If the motor is indeed a '67 YR, then yes, it is a 400 ram air block. The heads should have 670 cast on the center exhaust ports. The '67 YR block was mated with a manual transmission. As mentioned, you need to date code it...


----------



## mikey gto (Jun 14, 2011)

*Motor #*

All I can see so far is on the front of the block 196615 yr
on the heads center port 17 and then there is a d-150 # on the head also
back of block it looks like k081


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

K081 - Nov. 8 1971 Which really would be considered a '72. A YR '72 block is a 350. #17 heads are from a '68 350. Not the news you wanted to hear I'm sure. You can date code the heads by the second pic below, #3. If the d150 is that number, is the 0 really an 8? The block casting number should be 481990. Located next to the #8 cylinder. See pic.. Pic also shows date code....


----------



## mikey gto (Jun 14, 2011)

*heads*

It's for sure 150 not 158.Crap I dont know what I have now.I still think I got a good buy at 4750.00 since it's had all new floodboards new trunk floor,new top,new door panels,carpet,top,everything replace under the car,new front end.I wanted to keep orginal but I guess I can't do that now.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Interesting. Because that date code is April 15 1970. They didn't make a #17 head in '70. From 2 different sources, they say it was made in '68 only. They made a #11 head in '70 for a 350 and a #12 for a 400.

Just curious, you did verify that the vin# on the drivers side dash starts with a 242?

A none numbers matching isn't the end of the world. Heck, alot if not most aren't matching. At least you didn't pay matching $s.

$4700 sounds like a good deal. Post up some pix!


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

For that year block, you should be able to see the displacement cast on the side of the block. You're probably going to have to crawl underneath to see it. From the info given you should see a 350...


----------



## mikey gto (Jun 14, 2011)

Would it make the car worth more if I was to find a 67 400 to put in it ? And yes it is a 242 car for sure.This motor runs great but if it would make it worth more I will spend the money


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

IMO, yes. GTO's never came with 350s. A 350 would probably be a negative to a potential buyer, but not necessarily in every case. I would think a '67 400 would help increase the value. It still wouldn't bring in numbers matching $s, but, would bring in more than a 350. Since the 350 runs great and if you plan on keeping it for quite awhile, run with what you got until the motor gets tired. Then look into a 400. JMO. The experts can weigh in on the subject.


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

agreed, rock the 350 for a bit while looking for that elusive 400


----------

